# Mountain biking is my act of resistance



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

https://www.hcn.org/issues/51.4/essays-mountain-biking-is-my-act-of-resistance


----------



## Twilight Error (Jan 12, 2004)

I hate the fact that she had to write this, but I'm glad she did. Visibility matters, it isn't just white men using the forests - people seeing folks that look like they do out on the trails and in the forests will hopefully get them out too.


----------



## rynoman03 (Nov 6, 2012)

Terrible that this gal feels this way. But I'm glad she found herself liking MTB riding, there's really nothing that makes me feel better than being on two wheels out in nature. 

I'm a white male but I live in KS. I've rode with people of all colors, shapes, sizes, genders, etc. I've actually found the MTB community to be the most accepting group of people in any sport I've participated in. 

Ladies I'm sorry if I shouldn't have posted here, but I saw a link pop up in my alerts on Tapatalk. Hopefully things start getting better for her and she finds peace in mtbing and confidence to not be afraid. I'm not sure I buy the whole Trump caused all of her woes however. Sure his moral compass is a bit off, but not every one is out to get her. 

Either way, you ladies keep the rubber side down on the dirt and enjoy the ride! 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leafkiller (Sep 2, 2018)

Good for her. I'm happy she is getting out on the trails and enjoying something in a place she wants to spend time. I know the feeling, I'm not exactly welcomed in some places but riding hasn't given me any issues. I do like the riding community where I live, they have been nothing but pleasant to me.


----------



## Five0 (Mar 26, 2018)

You can’t be serious. Please tell me this piece is a joke


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Known issue so not a joke.


----------



## Five0 (Mar 26, 2018)

Ok. So I’m asking seriously. What is the issue in the piece? I think I have an idea. But in an attempt for clarity. Im sincerely asking. Is it that mountain bikers are racists? Or sexists? Or there isn’t income equality in bike ownership?


----------



## Leafkiller (Sep 2, 2018)

Five0 said:


> Ok. So I'm asking seriously. What is the issue in the piece? I think I have an idea. But in an attempt for clarity. Im sincerely asking. Is it that mountain bikers are racists? Or sexists? Or there isn't income equality in bike ownership?


The way I read it was she felt out of place where she moved to and got into biking. From there she has not had any issues wit anyone in our community.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Five0 (Mar 26, 2018)

The piece is offensive. It has no business being posted on this site . Its political, sexists and racial. And a sad excuse at hiding it. I have traveled many places to ride. Done my homework on many destinations regarding trail beta. Elevation, terrain which direction to ride a certain loop. Asked local advise. Determined when was the best time of year to ride But never once had I considered a counties voting statics when I go to ride somewhere. 

It’s no coincidence the piece was posted in the women’s forum. It was posted in a so called “safe place”. Where the type of people the piece accused of the in -justice would not be allowed to answer their accuser. And if the did voice an opposition, they would be labeled “creepy” for posting in a women’s forum As is an Internet forum is a physical place where a creep could sneak into and spy on women 

My point is the piece is political and has no place on this site. The piece isn’t about mountain biking. That’s just it’s disguise to spread the writer’s political views. She hides behind race, and gender as to not be questioned. There is a place for a piece like that. The site it was published on is perfect for it. But MTBR is not that place. If politics are not allowed then they are not allowed. Offending someone politically , racially and with gender works both ways. 

Rules are rules. If MTBR is only going to allow one side to voice a political opinion then the site has been corrupted.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

I know it's considered taboo to disagree with anything at all in this subforum without having the approved chromosome arrangement, but really?

"I knew Mesa County had voted 64 percent Republican in the 2016 election. At the trailhead, I sat in the car for a long time before setting off, filled with trepidation."

Maybe she should go ride and live in a place that that's loaded up with Democratic voters instead? Like Chicago or Baltimore or NYC maybe. I'm sure that would be oh so much safer.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

slapheadmofo said:


> I know it's considered taboo to disagree with anything at all in this subforum without having the approved chromosome arrangement, but really?
> 
> "I knew Mesa County had voted 64 percent Republican in the 2016 election. At the trailhead, I sat in the car for a long time before setting off, filled with trepidation."
> 
> Maybe she should go ride and live in a place that that's loaded up with Democratic voters instead? Like Chicago or Baltimore or NYC maybe. I'm sure that would be oh so much safer.


 She specifically said her professional field is difficult to find jobs in.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Five0 said:


> The piece is offensive. It has no business being posted on this site . Its political, sexists and racial. And a sad excuse at hiding it. I have traveled many places to ride. Done my homework on many destinations regarding trail beta. Elevation, terrain which direction to ride a certain loop. Asked local advise. Determined when was the best time of year to ride But never once had I considered a counties voting statics when I go to ride somewhere.
> 
> It's no coincidence the piece was posted in the women's forum. It was posted in a so called "safe place". Where the type of people the piece accused of the in -justice would not be allowed to answer their accuser. And if the did voice an opposition, they would be labeled "creepy" for posting in a women's forum As is an Internet forum is a physical place where a creep could sneak into and spy on women
> 
> ...


We'll let the WL moderators decide about that. Perhaps you are offended as compared to the article being offensive?


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Ash Bocast/Roam Rydes does a podcast about women in mountain biking. She has a series, "Minority Report".

Minority Report - The Roam Rydes Podcast

Minority Report Dos - The Roam Rydes Podcast

Minority Report III - The Roam Rydes Podcast

"ii" is a friend of mine, a Chilean immigrant who talks about what it's like to be a mountain biker in an extremely macho (Latin macho, not asshole macho) culture.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ Thanks for those, sounds interesting. 

I would challenge some of the naysayers to go participate next weekend in a sport or event where they look different from 99% of the other participants. Perhaps it would give you greater insight into this woman's experience and story. Your comments are unwelcoming and unwelcome, and illustrate why some people might not be 100% comfortable MTB'g.


----------



## Five0 (Mar 26, 2018)

The piece is a political and ideological hint job under the rouse of being about mountain biking. The author attempts to hide her bias at times and and other times doesn’t and just flat out shows her distain. 

And to suggest otherwise is to be disingenuous. 

I’ll say again. It has no place here Sub forum or not. If a similar piece was posted with the ideologies or politics flipped. It wouldn’t last an hour before it was removed.


----------



## LargeMan (May 20, 2017)

mtbxplorer said:


> ^^ Thanks for those, sounds interesting.
> 
> I would challenge some of the naysayers to go participate next weekend in a sport or event where they look different from 99% of the other participants. Perhaps it would give you greater insight into this woman's experience and story. Your comments are unwelcoming and unwelcome, and illustrate why some people might not be 100% comfortable MTB'g.


Do it all the time, don't feel out of place at all on BB court. Just wish the n word wasn't used so much. Also I am in contact with the other 99% during the entire activity, MTB not so much, give me break.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

OMG. Someone feels out of place and that offends you? HTFU, there is nothing offensive in her story. She understandably feels out of place. She feels it, there is no arguing with that.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

formica said:


> She specifically said her professional field is difficult to find jobs in.


Well and good, but being so scared of Republicans that you have trouble getting out of your car simply because you're in a purple county honestly seems like more a mental health issue than a reflection of reality to me. Hopefully she gets to meet more people outside her comfort zone and manages to overcome some of her own biases.


----------



## Five0 (Mar 26, 2018)

Legbacon said:


> OMG. Someone feels out of place and that offends you? HTFU, there is nothing offensive in her story. She understandably feels out of place. She feels it, there is no arguing with that.


I would tell the author to HTFU. That's my whole point.

But let's play her game. She is offended. I'm offended at her bias towards and certain political party or ideology. I'm offended at her bias towards a certain skin color.

I have been riding bikes and doing many other sports in the mountains my whole life People in the mountains are some of, if not the most inclusive people there are.

Be honest. Any honest person can read through the lines and sees the authors intended message.

I'll decode it for you. White people, especially white Trump voters are racists. And it's wrong that some people have nicer bikes then others. We should all rides the same bikes.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Showing your white male arse on a woman's forum is not proving what you think it's proving. Just saying ...



Five0 said:


> I would tell the author to HTFU. That's my whole point.
> 
> But let's play her game. She is offended. I'm offended at her bias towards and certain political party or ideology. I'm offended at her bias towards a certain skin color.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

The article demonstrates the difficulty of hiding your otherness in a country that discriminates against anyone who is not a Caucasian male.

The example used by the author; mountain biking as a traditionally white male dominated sport, is an attemp to push back against stereotypes and discrimination.



Five0 said:


> Ok. So I'm asking seriously. What is the issue in the piece? I think I have an idea. But in an attempt for clarity. Im sincerely asking. Is it that mountain bikers are racists? Or sexists? Or there isn't income equality in bike ownership?


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

mtbxplorer said:


> I would challenge some of the naysayers to go participate next weekend in a sport or event where they look different from 99% of the other participants. .


Not next weekend, but my wife, 14 yo son and I are hitting up another big Bikelife ride/party/cookout in a few weeks. (Those are the guys you see on the news doing wheelies on dirt bikes and ATVs through the city.)

It's a bit of a wilder scene than your typical "sporting event", and we stick out like you read about demographic-wise, easily 95% non-white crowd, with the majority from inner city areas. Last one we attended was probably 1000 people. None of us give it a second thought, everybody's there to rip wheelies and have a good time. :thumbsup:

Maybe it would be more intimidating if there were gonna be more Republicans there.


----------



## Five0 (Mar 26, 2018)

Nurse Ben said:


> The article demonstrates the difficulty of hiding your otherness in a country that discriminates against anyone who is not a Caucasian male.
> 
> The example used by the author; mountain biking as a traditionally white male dominated sport, is an attemp to push back against stereotypes and discrimination.


This is totally hypocritical as I am one of the main reasons this thread is continuing But when will this thread be closed mods? It clearly violates the rules.

But since it isn't. Let's keep playing

Otherness? Is that that latest label?

Is the argument really trying to be made that mountain biking is a racist, sexist sport? That the average weekend rider feels racism or sexism on the trail? You can't be serious.

Please don't allow the PC victimhood, race shaming infect our sport.

And I'll keep saying it as long as the thread is open. It's a political anti conservative, anti white and anti male hit piece. Hiding behind victim status isn't fooling anyone.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Legbacon said:


> OMG. Someone feels out of place and that offends you? HTFU, there is nothing offensive in her story. She understandably feels out of place. She feels it, there is no arguing with that.


Yeah, I get that. 
When someone talks about how they feel, it's a bit of read between the lines. Not much to contest because "it's how they feel".

In this case, past experiences, moving to a new place, having fears and expectations and add in the fuster cluck of majority media fanning fires in a country with a very divided election at the same time. 
Moving here around the time of or just after;
Cars burning or flipped over in the streets, buildings nearly cremated and colleges shut down ?
Bumper stickers and a new prez really didn't have anything on the spotlight and microphone's the talking heads dominated for months to keep things smoldering. 
Anyone new to America at the time seeing 5 minutes of news-reel could suffer a highjacked belief system instantly.

Stick with her story long enough and you see she has grown to love biking and only points to concrete examples of 'trouble' or realized fears from other places she has lived or visited. Whatever her intent, I see it as a Win for her and Colorado. I hope she continues with her enjoyment of biking and becoming part of the community she has found rather than a division of social and economic forces that can't get along. Her experience may have pre-determined her expectations but I'm glad her story sounds like Colorado was a happy accident for her.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Five0 said:


> This is totally hypocritical as I am one of the main reasons this thread is continuing But when will this thread be closed mods? It clearly violates the rules.
> 
> But since it isn't. Let's keep playing
> 
> ...


sounds to me like she struck a chord with you...and given your stance, it might sort of be "hitting close to home" ? Only someone who is a triggered, Super-Conservative, privileged white male would be as riled up about this...right? Please prove me wrong. Your reaction reminds me of the textbook reactions of all of the MAGA types I know and have encountered, so please prove to me that you are not that way to make your complaints valid. Or don't, but right when I read your first post, that was the vibe I got, and your verbage is that of a MAGA type. If you are not then good, but it certainly sounds like you have some leanings that way.

For clarity's sake:
I am a white male; 50 years old; grew up in a lower/middle working class family in the Ohio. I currently would also be considered lower/middle class in my economic status. I am registered as an Independent as I have always found agreement with issues on both sides of the political spectrum. I do tend to lean left of center, but not exclusively given the issue.

I absolutely agree with every thing she is saying, and I read NOTHING in the piece about MTBing being racist. I read that she has issues with a demographic of our current society, - The MAGA demographic - that is probably as much of a minority as she is, but that seems to be a majority due to the media sensationalizing everything. She feels oppressed by this demographic, and rightfully so. Hiding in the car might seem "overreactive", but none of us has lived in her situation, so to make that judgment is pretty shallow.

I also read that she is actually finding a shelter from the idiocy and overreaction in our society by doing MTB. She was surprised by the camouflaged shirt guy not being a jerk. Her friend who introduced her to MTB was a male, but it did not mention his ethnicity...

Hopefully she is finding more solace and comfort in riding.

In my 40+ years of riding BMX and MTB, I have NEVER encountered someone who was outwardly racist, sexist etc ON THE TRAIL, or at the skatepark. These people might become raging ass hats off the bike, but most of the people I have dealt with were pretty much just like me in their views. In BMX especially, there was always a mix of races - but admittedly not as many females - and economic status. I think that is because BMX tends to be a less expensive sport to initially get into, and you can ride everywhere.

MTB does have economic separation b/c you have to have money to get a decent bike to survive the riding, and you have to somehow spend money to get to most places to ride, unless you do urban MTB....Around central Ohio, most of the MTBers are middle to upper class white males. Even I honestly feel intimidated sometimes at the trail head b/c everyone is rolling in with super expensive bikes hooked up to <$50,000 cars and trucks...but that quickly goes away when I see how we all ride about the same (and most everyone is "overbiked" for the terrain b/c they fell to industry hype about bikes).

not trying to start a politcal shytestorm here - so mods feel free to do what you want with this post - but just trying to understand why five0 is so triggered by the article

carry on


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

Welcome to the sport of mtb, Raksha, if you're following this. We need more people from different cultures and backgrounds in our sport. Overcoming our fears is liberating. So is overcoming our biases. I hope you stick with it long enough to learn many of your biases are exaggerated or misplaced. 

Signed, 
An old, white male from Trump Country (but not a Trump supporter)


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> not trying to start a politcal shytestorm here


:skep:

I also found the article blatantly political and quite biased. 
I'm sorry for the author that she is fearful of people who look different than her, but I'm sure if a white female put forth the author's same viewpoints but with regard to black males, she would surely (and rightfully) be called out as harboring racist views.

Try it on for size:
"I'm afraid to get out of my car in a 64% black neighborhood because I don't want to be attacked."

I'd find that ridiculous and unacceptable myself.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

slapheadmofo said:


> :skep:
> 
> I also found the article blatantly political and quite biased.
> I'm sorry for the author that she is fearful of people who look different than her, but I'm sure if a white female put forth the author's same viewpoints but with regard to black males, she would surely (and rightfully) be called out as harboring racist views.
> ...


to re-clarify, I didn't think that she was saying that MTBrs are racist....however I do agree that she does not "shield" her viewpoints from a political sense....but again, I do think that some of that is from the climate of the culture right now....and NONE of the white males on this forum can make the decision as to how her world view has been formulated because we are not South-Asian women...regardless of whether I think her viewpoint is wrong, it doesn't mean that it isn't valid to her


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Five0 said:


> This is totally hypocritical as I am one of the main reasons this thread is continuing But when will this thread be closed mods? It clearly violates the rules.
> 
> But since it isn't. Let's keep playing
> 
> ...


I think you need to go out and try being the odd one out, it's only through experience that you'll gain the insight needed to see what I'm talking about.

I spent a few years in very poor country in West Africa, it was enlightening to say the least, certainly opened my eyes further to what it means to stand out.

I'll try one more time: If you are a woman, a child, elderly, disabled, LGBFT, or a person of color, in our visible world you are judged by how you appear. Make no mistake, appearances are how humans (all animals?) make their initial judgement of another human.

Ask yourself how a person of middle eastern descent can hide their appearance in a country where said appearance is strongly associated with terrorism?

They can't, hence the author's purpose in writing that article.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

slapheadmofo said:


> :skep:
> 
> I also found the article blatantly political and quite biased.
> I'm sorry for the author that she is fearful of people who look different than her, but I'm sure if a white female put forth the author's same viewpoints but with regard to black males, she would surely (and rightfully) be called out as harboring racist views.
> ...


Having grown up 3 blocks from the ghetto in the South Side of Chicago, I can assure you (that at least in the 60's) that is not a ridiculous idea at all..

Having been hassled racially over the years (I look Mideastern, been hassled both for being anything you can think of that originates in the Mideast ) my world view is very different than yours.

You've made it clear YOU don't agree with the article. Why do you keep hammering about it? Are you expecting to change someone's mind?


----------



## Five0 (Mar 26, 2018)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> sounds to me like she struck a chord with you...and given your stance, it might sort of be "hitting close to home" ? Only someone who is a triggered, Super-Conservative, privileged white male would be as riled up about this...right? Please prove me wrong. Your reaction reminds me of the textbook reactions of all of the MAGA types I know and have encountered, so please prove to me that you are not that way to make your complaints valid. Or don't, but right when I read your first post, that was the vibe I got, and your verbage is that of a MAGA type. If you are not then good, but it certainly sounds like you have some leanings that way.
> 
> For clarity's sake:
> I am a white male; 50 years old; grew up in a lower/middle working class family in the Ohio. I currently would also be considered lower/middle class in my economic status. I am registered as an Independent as I have always found agreement with issues on both sides of the political spectrum. I do tend to lean left of center, but not exclusively given the issue.
> ...


Ok I'll bite. 48 yo white male. I grew up in lower middle class suburb of Los Angels. Where we were all "minorities". There was no majorities. I grew up on a cornucopia of nationalities. Hispanic, Black, Asian, Pacific Islanders, Samoan (I do a mean slap dance), Filipino and middle eastern. I grew up hearing "white boy". Along with every other racial slang term. Got along with every one. Never knew being white had any "privilege" attached to it

My first bikes I got at Christmas were bikes (I later found out) my father purchased from police surplus, cleaned them up , repainted them and gave them to me. I don't come from money

I have lived outside of this country. I know what real poverty is and what's it like to truly be poor. Havijg anxiety about waking into a bike shop and not being able to afford a nice bike, isn't poverty that should cause anxiety or a feeling of "otherness".

I speak more then one language. I have children that our "multiracial".

I have lived in countries where I haven't just felt anxiety because of some one in a camouflage shirt who looks different then me, makes me feel so. I have been told my natives of the country to go home. I don't belong in their country. So I guess I haven't just felt a perceived sense of not fitting in or "Otherness". I have been a victim of legitimate racism and Otherness.

I have spent almost 25 years as both a police officer and emergency medical provider. I'm a cop and a paramedic So I'm well versed in both criminal law, tort law and constitutional law. I'm just as versed in medicine. I can explain to you the ion exchange and polarizing and depolarizing of cells and the path of electrical current in the human heart.

I have worked for some of the countries largest police departments and some of smallest. I have worked in some of our countries poorest communities and some of the richest Had to go to into some of the poorest ghettos and been into homes of some of the richest in our country.

I deal first hand with out countries immigration problem. I can stated all day long the negative effects it has on our country. But I balance that with a personal knowledge of why people come here. I have lived in the places they come from. I look the other way when ever I can. I use my conscious to guide me in enforcement. I always try and do the right thing. I take my occupation seriously and always try and follow the spirit of the law. I use my multicultural upbringing and time outside of this country to guide my decisions

I don't drive a pick up truck with a MAGA sticker in the window. I've driven a Saab. (Man I loved that car).

The author wants to live a world where she isn't asked where she is from. How sad. I asked people all the time where they are from. Especially on the trail. It embarrasses the heck out of my wife and kids. But I do so cause I'm friendly. I enjoy meeting new people and making conversation. Especially when in my bike. I welcome anyone who is visiting this country, my state or my city.

So your opinion of who I am and where I came from based on a two sentence post, might be off just a little. I'm not the quintessential Trump MAGA voter the media has portrayed.

For the record. If the piece that was posted was politically slanted toward my personal politics, I would still say it doesn't belong here.

I'm not on any others form of social media No FB. No twitter. No Instagram. Because of my profession I keep a low profile. MTBR is the only online media I participate in. That's why I have taken such a strong stance against the posting of the artifice here. It's doesn't belong on this site.

And yes it is offensive. It it divisive . It makes accusations against a certain skin color. Several members have stated there opposition to it. They are also offended by the article.

I'm not triggered. I just have chosen to take a stance to keep that type of material from infecting a site that I enjoy to discuss my hobby and passion. There is enough divineness everywhere else. We don't need it here. Today it's in the 
Women's lounge. Next it's in Passion. (BTW. Please put Passion back on top). Keep pieces like that where they belong. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> to re-clarify, I didn't think that she was saying that MTBrs are racist....however I do agree that she does not "shield" her viewpoints from a political sense....but again, I do think that some of that is from the climate of the culture right now....and NONE of the white males on this forum can make the decision as to how her world view has been formulated because we are not South-Asian women...regardless of whether I think her viewpoint is wrong, it doesn't mean that it isn't valid to her


So much this.

Everyone can pontificate until we are blue in the face but we can never understand what someone is going through.

My take away is that she is scared, and understandably so. She finds mountain biking cathartic, and understandably so. She finds bike shops exclusive and difficult to enter, and understandably so.

As a white male, but not the roadie phenotype, I have felt isolated and discriminated upon when entering a roadies specific store. I can't even image what it would be like to be women entering one much less an non-white person. There are plenty of great shops to go to but as a newbie would you know where they are? Or would you start at the ones near you? What if it was a serious roadie shop?

If you can't ask yourself what if and place yourself within others shoes before you rage against the machine, you might be the problem.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

formica said:


> Having grown up 3 blocks from the ghetto in the South Side of Chicago, I can assure you (that at least in the 60's) that is not a ridiculous idea at all..
> 
> Having been hassled racially over the years (I look Mideastern, been hassled both for being anything you can think of that originates in the Mideast ) my world view is very different than yours.
> 
> You've made it clear YOU don't agree with the article. Why do you keep hammering about it? Are you expecting to change someone's mind?


Not hammering, discussing. Isn't that the purpose of a forum?

I actually am hoping to change people's minds if they are people who are trying to justify racial stereotyping, which it seems some are. For example, I've had experiences when I was younger (and in parts of my adulthood) that could certainly lead to ill feelings regarding certain demographics. I'm sure many others have too. So do you believe it would be okay for people to sterotype and harbor racist opinions throughout their entire lives based on those experiences? Or is that only okay for everyone else because of identity politics? 

I don't know what 60's have to do with it - Chicago and many other primarily minority (and Democratic) areas of the country just as dangerous now. Is it really acceptable in this day and age to not only avoid places because of certain races being present, but to openly admit it and find support? I thought only evil white Republican men did that sort of thing.

Any, I'll stop discussing the issue. I doubt anyone here will admit to their own biases, even to themselves, so you're right, it's a lost cause. I blame Trump, of course.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Five0 said:


> Ok I'll bite. 48 yo white male. I grew up in lower middle class suburb of Los Angels. Where we were all "minorities" where I grew up. There was no majorities. I grew up on a cornucopia of nationalities. Hispanic, Black, Asian, Pacific Islanders, Samoan (I do a mean slap dance), Filipino and middle eastern. I grew up hearing "white boy". Along with every other racial slang term Got along with every one Never knew being white had any "privilege" attached to it
> 
> My first bikes I got at Christmas we're bikes (I later found out) my father purchased from police surplus, cleaned them up , repainted them and gave them to me. I don't come from money
> 
> ...


awesome....thank you for the info. I was hoping that you were not just a MAGA type "Spouting off" at the mouth. Again, I am soooo used to that reaction happening that I am sort of "conditioned" to just assuming that is who it is coming from...

I am also in the exact same boat as you with social media....i hate it. I think it is actually a catalyst to a lot of the evil in modern American Society. This forum, and Vital BMX are the only social media I am on as ell

I do agree that racism, or separatism of any form should not be encouraged or accepted. She could have voiced her issue in a more eloquent way in that aspect, but you can't say that she is wrong, or suspect to have that view point.

Grew up in about the same economic bubble that you did, but in C-bus in the 70's, there were just whites and African Americans, so not as much ethnic diversity. But in my classrooms, I had about the same number of whites and blacks. Not saying that it was a utopia, but I experienced different lifestyles earlier than a lot of my friends


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> Grew up in about the same economic bubble that you did, but in C-bus in the 70's, there were just whites and African Americans, so not as much ethnic diversity. But in my classrooms, I had about the same number of whites and blacks. Not saying that it was a utopia, but I experienced different lifestyles earlier than a lot of my friends


In the 70's, I grew up on military bases until almost high school; it was a major culture shock to me when we finally moved off base and all of sudden 'everybody' was white.


----------



## Five0 (Mar 26, 2018)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> awesome....thank you for the info. I was hoping that you were not just a MAGA type "Spouting off" at the mouth. Again, I am soooo used to that reaction happening that I am sort of "conditioned" to just assuming that is who it is coming from...
> 
> I am also in the exact same boat as you with social media....i hate it. I think it is actually a catalyst to a lot of the evil in modern American Society. This forum, and Vital BMX are the only social media I am on as ell
> 
> ...


Im not saying she is wrong. Well yea I guess I am. But that's my personal take.

I'm saying the piece has no business on this forum. It violates our rules.

Here is the deal. I just can't. I can't relate to the author or some of the other members here. But I'm jaded. I spend my day dealing with what to me are "real" problems. While some people are victims of "experiencing Otherness". Or anxiety of being non-white and having to go into a bike shop. I spend my time with victims of rape, or assault or drug addiction. Or living with true mental illness. Or victims who suddenly lost family member in a car crash. Or victimsof child abuse or molestation. Or sex trafficking Or murder victims. Or having to live on the streets in a box. Or having to bury a partner who was killed in the line of duty, or committed suicide.

So forgive me. Not to be unkind or unsympathetic. But I am. I just can't. I can't relate so someone who has anxiety about moving to a city that is 80% white. Or is scared to get out of a car in a county that voted 64% republican. Maybe others can sympathize. I'm glad. I wish I could. My world is different. Like it has been stated in other posts these are the author's "experiences". My life "experiences" are different. They don't allow me to be able to be stressed about wether or not I fit in a bike shop or gear store. My anxiety revolves around going home at the end of my shift to my family. I understand I'm different. Most people don't have to see or "experience" what I see daily. And good for you. It's my burden of which I do gladly.

But when I read about such experiences my first reaction is to say "Really? Is this a joke?" I recognize I'm different.

I'm out I don't belong in this conversation. You may now return to you regular scheduled programming.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

I'll just add this opinion FiveO- 
Your own inclusive list of background recently posted offers much insight and perspective. 

Looking at the article that started these conversations, I see the authors expression more as "this is how I feel or felt". It seems to me, much of the back-n-forth here by many of 'us' boils down to the differences in speaking from the emotional side of the brain versus the logical. 
I actually credit all on this post for keeping it fairly civil or back on track to a degree. 

IMO, there has to be some clairifcations or perspective put out there by 'us' for others to better understand our response. 
Don't respond with too much emotion, re read your post, edit for clarity (spelling in my case - ALWAYS) !! 

I'm glad to have caught this subject and get an idea of what others coming here think, expect or experience. It's nice when they are right -sometimes and it's nice when they are wrong -sometimes.


~b


----------



## Five0 (Mar 26, 2018)

I appreciate that. (Horrible phone typer and don’t always have time to go back and proof read and correct typos. My thumbs can’t keep up with my mind. But you get my point) 

Let me ask this. Does the piece belong here on MTBR? Not is it right or wrong. Or are author’s experiences valid or not. It’s unarguably political. So following forum rules, is this the correct forum for such an article? Are there not rules to keep political views out of posts? Have those rules clearly not been broken?


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Why not ignore threads that don't interest you? Why rely on policing?

Mountain biking cures all, as demonstrated by the article. Awesome!


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

J.B. Weld said:


> Why not ignore threads that don't interest you? Why rely on policing?
> 
> Mountain biking cures all, as demonstrated by the article. Awesome!


+1

Personally, I am glad the OP posted the article. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

antonio said:


> +1
> 
> Personally, I am glad the OP posted the article. Thanks for sharing.


Same here, difficult conversation, but worthwhile, things that make you go hmmm.


----------



## Leafkiller (Sep 2, 2018)

Five0 said:


> Im not saying she is wrong. Well yea I guess I am. But that's my personal take.
> 
> I'm saying the piece has no business on this forum. It violates our rules.
> 
> ...


Just a quick question. How is she wrong? She was stating her opinion. I've never been in her shoes so I can't say for certain how to react. I can say as a female I do worry about a stranger attacking and raping me.

I have some of the same background as you. Been in EMS for almost 25 years, spent a short time as a police officer and swat medic. I practice situational awareness everywhere I go but that little fear stays in the back of my head. No, it hasn't happened to me and I hope it never will. I won't wish that on anyone.

The article is clearly an experience written by someone's point of view. Yes some of the stuff mentioned isn't pertinent but it's there now. We should just be happy to have another rider join our community. The more voices the better.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Posters here have got too hooked up on two paragraphs with relation to the US election. 

The author states repeatedly how she's overcome her own pre-conceived fear, for example:

"On the trail, I stopped to take a picture of yucca clinging improbably to slanting canyon walls. A man in a camouflage shirt walked towards me. As he got closer, he blinked noticeably, as if surprised to see someone like me there. But he nodded as he passed by, and I released the breath I hadn’t known I’d been holding."

The article is titled: "Mountain biking is my act of resistance" and the more I read it the more I feel it's resistance by the author against her own fears, how she refuses to adhere to a societal stereotype and instead uses biking as an "act of resistance".

The more we accept anyone who wants to ride bikes into our community the more we all contribute to the "act of resistance" and the world will be a better place for it.

Find the positives in the article instead of the negatives and it becomes a completely different read.


----------



## M-squared (Jun 27, 2018)

driver bob said:


> Posters here have got too hooked up on two paragraphs with relation to the US election.
> 
> The author states repeatedly how she's overcome her own pre-conceived fear, for example:
> 
> ...


This exactly. Sure, she's got a bit of baggage, but overall I saw the article as her overcoming her own fears. I totally understand those fears. I'm a 48 year old (white) lady who recently began biking. I'm frightened and intimidated on the trails. I'm terrified to go into a bike shop. I think everyone knows more than me and and has been riding longer. Every time I see another rider, I pull over and wait until they are out of sight so they can't see how awful my skills really are. I love to ride with my children, but they will never think I'm awful. No, I've never met a sexist person on a trail. Everyone seems really nice, they are all encouraging, but I can't help my own fears. I can only imagine those fears compounded by all the other factors she has to deal with. Being brown in today's America is NOT easy. To me, the article is not saying that OTHER people have told her she shouldn't be on the trials. It's about her telling HERSELF that she shouldn't be there, thinking that other people MIGHT feel the same way, and realizing that's she's gonna do it anyway, and feel awesome for it. It's about leaving your comfort zone, and smashing a stereotype or two along the way.


----------

